# Youth and Parent Turkey assistance



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

My 13 year old son and I each were lucky to draw a turkey tag for Unit R this fall. We are located south of Grand Forks and would like some assistance on where a good starting place for contacts and scouting would be?


----------

